# Relocation



## xleighanne_dx (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, me and my partner are looking into relocating to British Columbia within the next 4 years. We are in our 20's and are looking for somewhere within driving distance to a reasable sized city (for jobs), but still somehwere that it quite quiet and close to nature (good views!), with a nice community life. I have been looking into Vancouver island which looks lovely, but would love to hear your experiences of these areas of Canada. I am a psychology graduate, and am hoping to become qualified as a councelor, my parter is a baker. 
thank you!
leigh-anne


----------

